# Time Capsule Opened: Operas from 1907 Paris



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings All:

Very interesting piece today in the New York _Times_ about a time-capsule of sorts opened in the Paris Opera. It is from 1907 and 1912 and it contains wax cylinder recordings of many operas and includes some original Enrico Caruso performances. Should make quite an interesting listen despite any issues with sound quality.

Link to article:

https://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/17/arts/music/17vaul.html?8dpc


----------

